
The Inefficient Websites, That Make Up the Internet - worldofmatthew
https://worldofmatthew.com/technology/edp24-is-inefficient/
======
pdm55
"Ultarmently"

[https://www.greggblanchard.com/easiest-way-to-spell-
check-a-...](https://www.greggblanchard.com/easiest-way-to-spell-check-a-web-
page/) spell check a website

~~~
reneberlin
The content and meaning of a scentence is easuly captured even with 30% of all
letters typed incorrectLy.

Pointing to typos, instead of commenting on the content makes you a "grammar-
nazi" in the eyes of the rest of the web:

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grammar%20Na...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grammar%20Nazi)

